# Anhydrous application?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking about it this year, got to do something to cut cost on N, they've priced me out.....my cost last year for np&k averaged about $155 pa. Sandy soils here in the coastal plains, anyone use anhydrous, pros vs cons. Like the fact that it may control some of the fire ant populations, really like the fact that its a bit cheaper, don't like the fact that its probably going up rather than down.........any thoughts?

Btw, down here I fertilize 3-4 times a year, if 4 I use only N on last application.

Sorry, admin. Might want to change this to (soil and amendments).


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We don't have anhydrous here, I thought sandy soil was a no-no for it in terms of getting the slot closed up tight to prevent it from just off gassing?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here where we are in the east unfortunatly anhydrous never made it big . One of the cons would have to be handling dangers we told dad years ago this is the n source we need and he said one breath of the stuff could be your last. I am not sure how dangerous it is i never used it


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Here where we are in the east unfortunatly anhydrous never made it big . One of the cons would have to be handling dangers we told dad years ago this is the n source we need and he said one breath of the stuff could be your last. I am not sure how dangerous it is i never used it


Agreed, that is a problem, applicators down here have to have a good compaction method, still working that out in my noggin.

I've heard the same kinda things, mainly that it would choke the heck out of you, fella down here uses it for sod, I think, said you'll know if you have a leak....not sure how long it takes to solidify, guess I need to do a little googling, before I kill myself trying to save a dollar......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Anhydrous is the nitrogen of choice for corn hereabouts. And, yes, it is dangerous. And it does need to be sealed in. I don't know how it would work on sandy soils.

I did a test strip on my orchardgrass last year and, the results were so impressive, that I have decided to try it on a entire field. I have set up a test this on two fields, side-by-side, both OG, both clay soils, same amount of N.

I'm hoping I get enough rain to for a good test.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> Here where we are in the east unfortunatly anhydrous never made it big . One of the cons would have to be handling dangers we told dad years ago this is the n source we need and he said one breath of the stuff could be your last. I am not sure how dangerous it is i never used it


I'm envious, I hate the stuff, so much so we've quit using it and built a 16 row 28% bar.

Hated waiting on the co-op to bring us the applicator and really hated on them bringing tanks in a timely manner. Started out was going to build a 16 row anhydrous applicator but instead went with 28. Much safer to handle for starters and meth cookers ain't stealing 28% yet.

Sometimes all you have to do is jiggle a hose while changing a knife and you'll get a nasty whiff of it. Inhale too much and it will severally or fatally burn your lungs. Can also cause nasty burns if it comes in contact with skin.

Prepaying or putting a deposit down in the fall or early winter and it costs at most a cent or two more than anhydrous.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Prepaying or putting a deposit down in the fall or early winter and it costs at most a cent or two more than anhydrous.


I'm curious about your prices.

For pre-buy, I was quoted: Anhydrous - $.55/unit, urea - $.61/unit and 28 - $.68/unit. That figures out to $.13/unit.

I know 28 isn't real popular here, and urea becomes unavailable after June 1st because of humidity. Maybe I need to find another supplier?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll check Ralph, to be honest I haven't checked this year.....kinda dumb on my part, going on prices from years past, will check current prices here from supplier.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Years ago an Anhydrous truck got in a wreak on the inner loop in Houston and breached the tank. Quite a few people died and they passed laws to keep hazardous materials trucks on the bypasses around the city. Yep, it'll kill you.

Have you considered liquid? Here it's cheaper than granular. I keep threatening to build an applicator bar using coulters or knifes, but I can't find any information on how to calculate the necessary spacing. Until I can work out the math where it will be theoretically successful, I'm not willing to invest in an expensive John Blue pump.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Years ago an Anhydrous truck got in a wreak on the inner loop in Houston and breached the tank. Quite a few people died and they passed laws to keep hazardous materials trucks on the bypasses around the city. Yep, it'll kill you.
> 
> Have you considered liquid? Here it's cheaper than granular. I keep threatening to build an applicator bar using coulters or knifes, but I can't find any information on how to calculate the necessary spacing. Until I can work out the math where it will be theoretically successful, I'm not willing to invest in an expensive John Blue pump.


For grass I would think 15" centers would work, if you notice streaks drop to a foot or 10" spacings.

We're using the same tractor to pull the applicator as we spray with, 4 wheel drive White with a 750 gallon tank over the rear axle with a hydraulic Hypro high output pump. The spray controller has enough output to run the applicator just like the sprayer. Think depending on the ground we were applying between 30-40 gallons of 28% per acre at 8mph.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I was thinking of adapting my Hay King to do the job, would have to attach some type of packer wheels/rollers. I believe the spacing is 16" on that, there abouts anyway...


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I was thinking of adapting my Hay King to do the job, would have to attach some type of packer wheels/rollers. I believe the spacing is 16" on that, there abouts anyway...


That was my original concept as I'd only have to add squirter pipes to the coulters and pull a nurse wagon. Building a tool bar with just coulters would give me greater width and be easier to drag. I keep looking for an old planter at auctions to salvage the assemblies off of. Buying them new would be expensive.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd be very concerned about sealing the NH3 in the soil. What savings you'd have per unit of N could easily be lost due to volatilization.


----------

